# Advice for a beginner interested in buying a midi/mini lathe



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've consolidated my shop and managed to squeeze in a place for a midi/mini lathe. I plan to build a cabinet with drawers for it. It will have a foot print of say 26"D x 44"L . The exact height of the cabinet will be determined by when I get the lathe. But I'm thinking around 31 to 33 tall. I'm 5'11"

I haven't turned anything since high school (circa 1980's) and am considering myself as a "total noob".

I've researched some and come up with a couple choices. Please advise

Nova 46301 Comet II. I can get this lathe and a G3 Chuck for $582 via CPO Outlet on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZF8Y6ZM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=AUEUXQQV6YS3R

I know nothing about Nova lathes, but do realize now they make quality chucks. I don't plan on buying the Versaturn accessories. I have a grinder for sharpening. These Versaturn accessories look gimmicky to me. My concern is the lathe. Is the lathe gimmicky too ?

This deal with the lathe and chuck sounds good. I can get both for less than the following option. But I'm considering this even though it's more $$$$

Rikon 70-220VSR 12-1/2" x 24" VSR MIDI Lathe. I can get this lathe for $753 via Hardware Sales Inc. on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SOR476O?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=A4ZSBADJP7DJM

My dilemma with this choice is I don't get a chuck, which leads to the question of what chuck do I get. I know nothing about chucks but am assuming the G3 would work. What other choices are out there?
Please advise

I know I only posted two lathe options. I've looked at the Jet JWL-1221VS 12-Inch by 21-Inch Variable Speed Wood Lathe. But I'm looking at a lot more $$$ for that and am tightening my belt as I'm typing…...

Please advise of other options for a midi/mini lathe and chuck. I want variable speed and reverse. I would like to make segmented bowls, lidded boxes, and such

Other things I'm considering no matter what lathe I get

PSI Woodworking Products TM32 1/2-Inch Diameter Drill Chuck with a 2 MT Mount
PSI Woodworking LCHSS8 HSS Wood Lathe Chisel Set, 8-Piece
PSI Woodworking LCGRIND4 Complete 4-Piece Precision Lathe Chisel Sharpening System
Big Horn 19053 8-Inch Caliper Set, 3-Piece
3M Face Shield


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got the Rikon 12" variable speed lathe. I love it and have not had any issues. It was purchased at a wood expo for $525.00. I save enough so I got the extension.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I got the Rikon 12" variable speed lathe. I love it and have not had any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


v
Nice set up !.....You've given me ideas….

What chuck(s) set up are you using?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought the economy Chuck from Penn State industries. I am going to get the one way stronghold Chuck when funds become available. The stronghold was recommended by an excellent wood turner at my woodworking club. I have learned a lot from his guidance.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I bought the economy Chuck from Penn State industries. I am going to get the one way stronghold Chuck when funds become available. The stronghold was recommended by an excellent wood turner at my woodworking club. I have learned a lot from his guidance.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


v
v
Economy Chuck from Penn State….gotcha…. I'll look into to that….thanks for the reply


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Novice here myself.Turning is a slippery slope and so many choices.I have the retired Grizzly 0658.No experience with the lathes listed.You want variable speed for sure-less belt changing.Reverse direction would be great for sanding.I see the Rikon and Jet are 1 hp-that's nice.I have one chuck and its the Nova G3-purchased because of good reviews and its a one hand operation to open and close-would recommend.No experience with PSI's grinder and sharpening system.I have the Wolverine sharpening system with vari-grind jig-purchased because it came highly recommended,its very easy to set-up and use-My grinder is the badged Woodcraft grinder and I have since added CBN wheels-which I highly recommend-there is no more out of balanced wheels and no more truing up grinding wheels.I have the WoodRiver keyless chuck from Woodcraft-I know I would lose the key chuck-no problems with tightening down and keeping drill bits ect. in its place-would recommend.I have a few of PSI's BB's lathe tools-roughing gouge/spindle gouge/scrapers/parting tool-I like them.I have since added a few of Doug Thompson's Tools,they are incredible and hold an edge it seems forever.The lathe tool set you listed is similar to my first set also-it got me started and didn't break the bank.I will say I do like the Rikon 70-220VSR.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you'll be happy with whatever you wind up getting. All depends on the size of your wallet. I would only suggest if you think you will be doing lots of turning, to get something more substantial. I have an old PSI model with a bed extention and variable speed that serves my purpose. For what I've done, it serves me well. Here is a page from PSI incase you haven't seen it: https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=midi+lathes&x=0&y=0#/?filter.category=Pen%20Turning%20Starter%20Sets&page=1&sort.salesrank=desc Good luck


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I personally like the rikon in this category. It has a larger motor and a 5 year warranty. Performance Tool has these for $629/free shipping or woodcraft stores for $650. I had the Rikon 70-100 for 3 years and loved it. Wish it had a larger motor and variable speed, might still have it. What is most important is to be able to add on to what you have without growing out of it. I now have the Nova DVRXP and it will be my last. I have two nova chucks and 3 PSI economy chucks and they both worked great on the Rikon. The lathe is the most important thing to consider. Of course I have a lot of other add-ons, but that is over a few years. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't comment on the others but I (for my daughter) have had the Comet2 for close to three years with no problems. I did get the grinding attachment because my daughter has to move it from a storage area to her carport and she can just move one item. IF they had ever made it I may have gotten the flex cable for sanding using the same as a PTO, but they never have.

Power is 3/4HP which seems adequate, IIRC it is 5.7 amps which falls in line with acceptable efficiency.
Some others are listed at 1 HP but also list 6 amp. By definition 1 HP = 746 watts (amps X volts) so there are several that claim efficiency in excess of 100%.
Others also offer a little longer bed length and more weight than the Comet2. I haven't used them so they may perform better or worse.

BTW , ToolsPlus has the same deal for $515 and free shipping.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-46300c.html


----------



## txn (May 28, 2014)

My neighbor just got the comet and it is awesome. It's on sale at Rockler for $499 with the chuck.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Woodmaster 1 recommend looking at Oneway Talon which only weighs in at 3.4 LBS versus 8 LB Stronghold chuck for your Rikon lathe. I am partial to Oneway chucks own two Talons and turn on bigger lathe than yours. There are several fine chucks under 5 lbs that would also serve you well.

I prefer Rikon over the Nova lathe.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Novice here myself.Turning is a slippery slope and so many choices.I have the retired Grizzly 0658.No experience with the lathes listed.You want variable speed for sure-less belt changing.Reverse direction would be great for sanding.I see the Rikon and Jet are 1 hp-that s nice.I have one chuck and its the Nova G3-purchased because of good reviews and its a one hand operation to open and close-would recommend.No experience with PSI s grinder and sharpening system.I have the Wolverine sharpening system with vari-grind jig-purchased because it came highly recommended,its very easy to set-up and use-My grinder is the badged Woodcraft grinder and I have since added CBN wheels-which I highly recommend-there is no more out of balanced wheels and no more truing up grinding wheels.I have the WoodRiver keyless chuck from Woodcraft-I know I would lose the key chuck-no problems with tightening down and keeping drill bits ect. in its place-would recommend.I have a few of PSI s BB s lathe tools-roughing gouge/spindle gouge/scrapers/parting tool-I like them.I have since added a few of Doug Thompson s Tools,they are incredible and hold an edge it seems forever.The lathe tool set you listed is similar to my first set also-it got me started and didn t break the bank.I will say I do like the Rikon 70-220VSR.
> 
> - jeff


v
Thanks Jeff for the reply. I'll check into CBN wheels and Doug Thompson's Tools…..


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I think you ll be happy with whatever you wind up getting. All depends on the size of your wallet. I would only suggest if you think you will be doing lots of turning, to get something more substantial. I have an old PSI model with a bed extention and variable speed that serves my purpose. For what I ve done, it serves me well. Here is a page from PSI incase you haven t seen it: https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=midi+lathes&x=0&y=0#/?filter.category=Pen%20Turning%20Starter%20Sets&page=1&sort.salesrank=desc Good luck
> 
> - Roger


v
Thanks Roger. I'm sure you are right about being happy. Actually making a decision on which/what would do that for me. I checked into the PSI lathes. The 12" Turncrafter sounded real good until I read in their Ask a Question segment and seen that it doesn't have reverse. I'd like to have variable speed and reverse


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I personally like the rikon in this category. It has a larger motor and a 5 year warranty. Performance Tool has these for $629/free shipping or woodcraft stores for $650. I had the Rikon 70-100 for 3 years and loved it. Wish it had a larger motor and variable speed, might still have it. What is most important is to be able to add on to what you have without growing out of it. I now have the Nova DVRXP and it will be my last. I have two nova chucks and 3 PSI economy chucks and they both worked great on the Rikon. The lathe is the most important thing to consider. Of course I have a lot of other add-ons, but that is over a few years. Hope that helps a little.
> 
> - doubleDD


v
Thanks Dave. The one horse Rikon is beginning to sound good to me. Thanks for the links above. That Nova DVRXP looks sweet ….$$ cha-ching $$.
Questions on why you have 2 Nova and 3 PSI chucks….Aren't the jaws interchangeable with all Nova chucks and same with PSI chucks ? Is it easier to have multiple chucks versus one chuck and switching jaws ?....


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I can t comment on the others but I (for my daughter) have had the Comet2 for close to three years with no problems. I did get the grinding attachment because my daughter has to move it from a storage area to her carport and she can just move one item. IF they had ever made it I may have gotten the flex cable for sanding using the same as a PTO, but they never have.
> 
> Power is 3/4HP which seems adequate, IIRC it is 5.7 amps which falls in line with acceptable efficiency.
> Some others are listed at 1 HP but also list 6 amp. By definition 1 HP = 746 watts (amps X volts) so there are several that claim efficiency in excess of 100%.
> ...


v
Thanks Lee. I'll look into ToolsPlus if I decide to purchase the Nova Comet


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Woodmaster 1 recommend looking at Oneway Talon which only weighs in at 3.4 LBS versus 8 LB Stronghold chuck for your Rikon lathe. I am partial to Oneway chucks own two Talons and turn on bigger lathe than yours. There are several fine chucks under 5 lbs that would also serve you well.
> 
> I prefer Rikon over the Nova lathe.
> 
> - Wildwood


v
Thanks Wildwood. I hadn't considered the weight of these various chucks. I'm sure it plays a role in performance of the smaller mini/midi lathes


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> My neighbor just got the comet and it is awesome. It s on sale at Rockler for $499 with the chuck.
> 
> - txn


v
Thanks txn. I looked at Rockler's. The closest Rockler's is in Schaumburg Illinois (Chicago suburb) and I live in central Illinois, so quite a drive. The shipping fees is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Kdc, first off and most important was the constant changing of the jaws. Call me lazy or spoiled and I would agree. I only purchased these when I see the best sales, and it took a couple years. Actually I believe the one chuck was from Grizzly on sale for $49 couple years ago.
Second, I have one dedicated for flat jaws, one pin jaw, one opens over 5'' and the other two in between. Would be nice to have extra table saws, bandsaws, etc. so you don't have to change the blade all the time for different projects, but I won't go that far. (no room, ha ha). For me it's a lot easier. I live 3-4 minutes from Woodcraft and 25 minutes from Rockler. But I still buy things off the net for the best price.
Enjoy your decision.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Per Craft Usa Supplies website Nova jaws are interchangeable with Record Power chucks.Its on their website.Something to consider.No experience with Record Power chucks.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Kdc, first off and most important was the constant changing of the jaws. Call me lazy or spoiled and I would agree. I only purchased these when I see the best sales, and it took a couple years. Actually I believe the one chuck was from Grizzly on sale for $49 couple years ago.
> Second, I have one dedicated for flat jaws, one pin jaw, one opens over 5 and the other two in between. Would be nice to have extra table saws, bandsaws, etc. so you don t have to change the blade all the time for different projects, but I won t go that far. (no room, ha ha). For me it s a lot easier. I live 3-4 minutes from Woodcraft and 25 minutes from Rockler. But I still buy things off the net for the best price.
> Enjoy your decision.
> 
> - doubleDD


v
Well I wouldn't call you anything other than very helpful….lol. Being able to quickly swap out a chuck versus changing the jaws makes sense to me. Until I get my feet wet, I think I would buy one chuck and a couple jaw sizes. Then once I have some experience turning, I would probably opt to have multiple chucks set ups like you have. Thanks for responding to my forum and helping me understand the options out there.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Per Craft Usa Supplies website Nova jaws are interchangeable with Record Power chucks.Its on their website.Something to consider.No experience with Record Power chucks.
> 
> - jeff


v
Thanks Jeff. I'll check out Record Power chucks…


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

I had never considered getting a lathe until I inherited a brand new in the box Harbor Freight 48" lathe about 6 years ago. I put it under my workbench and there it sat for 4 years. One day I got it out and researched what I needed to get started. Went to Harbor Freight and bought a set of tools for $18. Sharpened them on my bench grinder and went to turning some cedar and pine I had in the shop. Discovered it was quite addicting.

Built a cradle for the first grandchild and I turned 36 spindles on that HF machine with those $18 tools. Just last month I got a 25% coupon from Harbor Freight. Decided to buy a lathe so checked out what they had to offer. Found a 10×18 lathe that had stellar reviews for $200. Using the 25% coupon I could get this 80 lb cast iron machine for $150 with $6.99 shipping. So I bought it and added the Windsor Design HSS tools for another $79.

Found out Rockler sells this exact machine for around $219, called the Excelsior. Just today, I visited a Woodcraft store and they had this identical lathe sold by Rikon with a $300 pricetag. Only difference was that it was painted blue and white. I think Grizzly sells this same lathe as well.

Being a beginner with limited experience and not wanting to get too much invested in a tool I am very happy with this lathe. It is smooth and quiet and the two points line up dead on. I just ordered the Grizzly T10809 3.75" chuck set with 5 sets of jaws for $188 with shipping. They are back ordered until Jan 20, but what I will get for that money was worth the wait to me.

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Delta Midi has come way down in price, that'd be the one to get.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I can t comment on the others but I (for my daughter) have had the Comet2 for close to three years with no problems. I did get the grinding attachment because my daughter has to move it from a storage area to her carport and she can just move one item. IF they had ever made it I may have gotten the flex cable for sanding using the same as a PTO, but they never have.
> 
> Power is 3/4HP which seems adequate, IIRC it is 5.7 amps which falls in line with acceptable efficiency.
> Some others are listed at 1 HP but also list 6 amp. By definition 1 HP = 746 watts (amps X volts) so there are several that claim efficiency in excess of 100%.
> ...


v
I bought the Nova Comet yesterday via ToolsPlus. Thanks again* Lee *for the link, you saved me a few bucks


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my forum….


----------

